# U.S. Special Forces



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 11, 2007)

Suwayrah, Iraq (Sep. 09, 2007) -U.S. Special Forces Soldiers along with Iraqi Army forces walk in file as they prepare for an air assault during raid to capture terrorists of an known insurgent force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class (DSW/SW) Christopher Perez, CJSOTF-AP PAO)​

More...


----------



## Snaquebite (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks, nice pics, But DAMN that's big......:eek:


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 11, 2007)

Snaquebite said:


> Thanks, nice pics, But DAMN that's big......:eek:



x2..lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 11, 2007)

Its an RSS feed, blame the USASOC PAO ;)


----------



## Snaquebite (Sep 11, 2007)

Won't be the 1st time I've done that.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 11, 2007)

Snaquebite said:


> Thanks, nice pics, But DAMN that's big......:eek:



What he said!  But on the bright side..I didnt have to look for my glasses to see that!;)


----------



## pardus (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the dude with the gold helmet!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 12, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I like the dude with the gold helmet!



Maybe it was part of a matching set with the gold plated AK-47.


----------



## Seraph (Oct 16, 2007)

fishsmom said:
			
		

> I think I recognize someone I know all to well..


You must know them well, those guys are all facing away from the camera!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont want to know how she knows that


----------

